# For all authors -- AND readers!



## AnnaM (Jul 15, 2009)

_moved from the Cafe to the Corner.  _


----------



## ML Hamilton (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Sweet.


----------



## Bakari (May 25, 2010)

True!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Seems like it would be all readers...


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

This is great!


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

I LOVE IT!


----------



## Debi F (Nov 10, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

+like. ^_^


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

That's about the amount of books that fit on a Kindle.
You could use that space for something else, and think of all the trees you'll be saving.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Andrew Ashling said:


> That's about the amount of books that fit on a Kindle.
> You could use that space for something else, and think of all the trees you'll be saving.


Whoa! That puts into perspective the 1100 UNREAD Books on my Kindle. Ok.. Moratorium on buying/downloading new books til... New Year's... well UNLESS it's a book I have to have for school... Or if one of my Favorite indies puts out another book in the meantime...


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> That's about the amount of books that fit on a Kindle.
> You could use that space for something else, and think of all the trees you'll be saving.


But then I wouldn't have my giant wall of books, its a great conversation starter at parties, and gives the MI6 agents somewhere to run as my henchmen chase them.


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

Bakari said:


> True!


Blood!

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

AnnaM said:


>


Yep, save money...

...get a jump on the zeitgeist...

...AND be your own Casting Director and Production Designer!

Todd


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

Love it!  And that wall of books pic -- wow.  I think it made my Kindle hungry.


----------



## davidestesbooks (Nov 4, 2011)

That made me laugh out loud in my cubicle at work.  I could picture a kindle that had grown feet and arms and was walking around picking up books and devouring them one by one.  Posting from Australia so it is 5:00pm on a Friday here, appreciate a good laugh to start the weekend!


----------



## Juliette Sobanet (Oct 8, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Stuck that on my Facebook page a while back. Loved it. And it weirdly compliments HBO on source material, too


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

AnnaM said:


> _moved from the Cafe to the Corner.  _


LOL


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

My first thought was this depreciants books as if the book is only an early draft for  the final HBO version. Not the intent, I know.  But as I see it, books are for people who read, HBO is for those who don't.


----------



## TerryS (Mar 29, 2011)

Geemont said:


> My first thought was this depreciants books as if the book is only an early draft for the final HBO version. Not the intent, I know. But as I see it, books are for people who read, HBO is for those who don't.


What those who do both? Like myself? I'm an avid reader and movie enthusiast. Trying to see how doing one means you don't do the other.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My point exactly. Watching a movie usually takes a couple of hours at the most, so how does doing that once or twice a week exclude or compete with reading?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Where's the "like" button on here?  nice...


----------



## Alan Ryker (Feb 18, 2011)

But reading is hard. Worth the wait.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Meh, IMO no books could have captured so well The Sopranos, Deadwood, Sex in the City. For just a few. Nor could any capture Hung or Weeds (Showtime).


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

Very funny--thanks for sharing!!

And where did that giant wall of books photo originate?  Just curious-- I want to know if it's real, and if so, where it's located.  

Julia


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Julia444 said:


> Very funny--thanks for sharing!!
> 
> And where did that giant wall of books photo originate? Just curious-- I want to know if it's real, and if so, where it's located.
> 
> Julia


Can't remember exactly, but I thought it was some library in a Scandinavian country.


----------



## Thomma Lyn (Oct 21, 2011)

hehehe! Thanks for giving me the gigglesnorts.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

Love this!


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi everyone


----------



## Bella Marie (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice!  Really love the picture of all the books... way cool and hard to believe that it can fit on a  Kindle!


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Brilliant.  I'm passing this on.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Love the Books/HBO illo! I'll have to steal that!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Glen Hendrix (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah, books! And...uh, HBO.


----------



## wordsmithjts (Nov 14, 2011)

That rules!lol


----------



## Mit Sandru (Aug 19, 2011)

Excellent


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Biblioaccoustical!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Great visuals !


----------



## Jim Krieger (Oct 8, 2011)

For all us die hard readers and authors; maybe that is the picture on our obituary.  His/her goal achieved!


----------



## Bubastes (Nov 14, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Bella Marie (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Both fantastic pictures, if but for different reasons (a chuckle vs breathless awe).

I'd also like to know where that wall is...


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

This thread is about visual book porn?


----------



## N S Cooke (Sep 27, 2011)

- love it. I think?


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Very good.


----------



## soofy (Nov 26, 2011)

Lursa (was 9MMare) said:


> Meh, IMO no books could have captured so well The Sopranos, Deadwood, Sex in the City. For just a few. Nor could any capture Hung or Weeds (Showtime).


This is true. Especially with regards to the Sopranos. The literary quality of that show greatly ascended the expectations of all future shows to come after.

The Wire of course being the ultimate example of your point and HBO's pinnacle viewing.


----------



## Ernie Lindsey (Jul 6, 2010)

Excellent. In internet parlance, I lol'ed. Just mentioned in another thread that I had to start reading the GoT series after watching about half of it on HBO this past spring. Good stuff.



AnnaM said:


> _moved from the Cafe to the Corner.  _


----------



## thwaters (Dec 12, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha!!!  Luv this -- thanks for the laugh  
Tera


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

Cool!~


----------



## DH_Sayer (Dec 20, 2011)

HBO set themselves up for this one.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2011)

I am new to Kindleboards, it looks like this section authors can show their books?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I am new to Kindleboards, it looks like this section authors can show their books?


If you're an author who wants to announce your books, please check out the various information threads in the Book Bazaar and Writer's Cafe. I'd also recommend our general Forum Decorum thread as well.

Welcome!


----------



## Darlene Jones (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

AnnaM said:


>


See, All I can think about this is... "WHAT a waste of bookshelf space!" Even if every available INCH of wall space in my home were to be made over as bookshelves, I'd still have too many books to face them all like this.


----------



## jwest (Nov 14, 2011)

LOVE IT!


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

REALLY nice--especially because I can't get HBO.  

Julia


----------



## JBarry22 (Dec 12, 2011)

Does that make the adult magazine section at your local corner store Cinemax?


----------



## Joseph DiFrancesco (Aug 1, 2011)

Funny and wow!


----------

